# 2017-18 Ice



## AtticaFish

I am guessing i will be standing on top my little pond by Monday.... but it is only 1/3 of an acre.  It had nice smooth ice on top this morning and almost every pond on my way to work was completely locked in. Looking forward to hearing how the ice is forming around the NW, can't wait to cut some holes!!!


----------



## PapawSmith

I'm looking forward to ice this winter too, but If you stand on it Monday you probably wont be standing there long. We have some decent 'ice sustaining' weather the next few days but not really and good 'ice building' weather. Next week looks a little better with a few nights in the low teens but that is our ice problem here, we seldom get that two week blast of teens for highs and single digit or subzero nights that really build a solid ice base. On the years we do get that we have little trouble maintaining the ice, its the cold start we lack that hurts us.


----------



## BFG

Don't jinx us....


----------



## AtticaFish

I will watch my step. If the forecast temps hold true, heck my little mud puddle of a pond might have 2.5" by Sunday night. As i mentioned, it is only 1/3 of an acre and no more than 5' deep. It freezes very fast, also thaws very fast.... living here for 20 years so i know it pretty well. It will be a little longer than that before i would even think about looking at the reservoirs. Stay safe all.


----------



## hydrasportbill

AtticaFish said:


> I will watch my step. If the forecast temps hold true, heck my little mud puddle of a pond might have 2.5" by Sunday night. As i mentioned, it is only 1/3 of an acre and no more than 5' deep. It freezes very fast, also thaws very fast.... living here for 20 years so i know it pretty well. It will be a little longer than that before i would even think about looking at the reservoirs. Stay safe all.





AtticaFish said:


> I will watch my step. If the forecast temps hold true, heck my little mud puddle of a pond might have 2.5" by Sunday night. As i mentioned, it is only 1/3 of an acre and no more than 5' deep. It freezes very fast, also thaws very fast.... living here for 20 years so i know it pretty well. It will be a little longer than that before i would even think about looking at the reservoirs. Stay safe all.


I ALSO HAVE A 1/3ACRE POND BUT JUST A LITTLE DEEPER (12FT) IT IS ONLY ICED UP ON THE NORTH END LESS THAN 1/4 WAY OUT BUT THAT ICE WAS ALMOST 3/4IN HOPING FOR A LOT MORE BY THE END OF THE YEAR


----------



## fshnfreak

All this talk of ice is getting me jacked up about fishing Attica we need to get out this year and get some panfish.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

Anyone got eyes on the marinas around Sandusky bay? Wondering if there will be ice by next weekend. Not going to be ON the ice, but I can access pretty deep water from a dock I know and play it safe but get my fix. I'm east, south of Cleveland. Thanks!


----------



## AtticaFish

Absolutely fshnfreak! Put the flasher on the charger this morning so i am ready, just add ice.


----------



## AtticaFish

Had almost 3" on my little pond on Sunday morning. Forecast is sure sounding good to start looking around at the smaller reservoirs by the weekend.


----------



## laynhardwood

I’m thinking of heading to the same reservoir you and I fished last year. I am hopeful it will have 4” or more by Saturday. I may also check one of the harbors to see what is happening.


----------



## AtticaFish

That was the same reservoir i was thinking too, it seem to lock up quicker than some. I'm guessing there are a few other people that will be checking on it as well. The little reservoir here in town is a possibility too. West harbor (off the docks if need be, have a couple spots in mind) will likely be my back up plan.


----------



## Scum_Frog

layn and attica keep me in mind when you find some ice since we are all in the same area....ive got an itchin for some fishin n it needs a good scratch lol


----------



## ErieEye

4 out of 6 reservoirs in fostoria are ice covered as of this morning. Reservoirs 1 and 4 look to be locked up tight. Those 2 reservoirs should have 5" by the weekend. Reservoirs 2 and 3 only had skim ice and will probably open back up by the end of the day if the wind picks up. Those of you wondering about reservoirs 5 and 6, well it's gonna be a while. We've just had too much wind to put any ice on them.


----------



## fshnfreak

Attica plan on checking out a few places friday i will let you guys know what i figure out.


----------



## fool4fish

Anyone ever get anything solid to hit that way? Lookin to hit the ice thanks in advance


----------



## AtticaFish

I checked on an inland reservoir today and didn't like the ice. 2" of decent ice below 2" of frozen slush. You would break through the top layer walking. I ended up sitting on a dock in West Harbor. I got some reports of guys on East Harbor, but sounded like ice is iffy in spots. Stay safe all and start hoping for another cold spell.


----------



## fool4fish

Right on thanks


----------



## fshnfreak

l had the same results friday. l checked 3 spots all had iffy ice at best so i wasted the day driving ..lol


----------



## ress

Findlay 1 is locked up, but 2 had lots of open water. Just on Thursday 2 had 2-3 ft waves!


----------



## hydrasportbill

AtticaFish said:


> I checked on an inland reservoir today and didn't like the ice. 2" of decent ice below 2" of frozen slush. You would break through the top layer walking. I ended up sitting on a dock in West Harbor. I got some reports of guys on East Harbor, but sounded like ice is iffy in spots. Stay safe all and start hoping for another cold spell.


ATTICA DID YOU GET ANY FISH? A YOUNG FRIEND OF MINE WAS THERE YESTERDAY AND GOT 15 GILLS, HE SAID ICE WASN'T SAFE SO HE STAYED ON DOCK.


----------



## AtticaFish

Only 1 bluegill and a tiny little perch. They would follow on the flasher, but wouldn't commit. Talked to a couple guys who fished a different channel and they did better than me.


----------



## ress

Ice is gone on #2 in Findlay. On a side note: Two filleted Walleye carcass's laying on the launch ramp. Hmmm?


----------



## AtticaFish

I figured the bigger reservoirs had probably lost all their ice. I may have to make a trip around to see if i can find any walleye to cast at. Temp in my car said 28° this morning and my little pond was completely covered again. Starting Sunday, temps not getting up above freezing.


----------



## BFG

Ice will be back....areas that were open last evening on ponds around me were skimmed over this morning. It'll freeze back over quick, and build fast. The rain and such will smooooth it all out and it should be clear and strong. Hoping by next weekend we can get safely onto East Harbor while the kids are out of school.


----------



## Scum_Frog

these next 10 days will create our base for the rest of the year....mark those words down boysssss.....Should build a minimum of 5-6" on inland bodies of water......single digit days and some days down to -4 at night will build an inch or two in that 24 hour span.....I cannot wait!


----------



## laynhardwood

It’s beginning to look pretty darn nice fellas.


----------



## ErieEye

Veterans memorial reservoir in Fostoria was 90% open yesterday. This morning there was only a few small spots that were still open. I suspect those spots will be closed up by later this evening. Res 5 never opened up during this last warm snap. Both of these reservoirs should be plenty safe by this weekend.


----------



## AtticaFish

Had the day off so on a whim decided to go check out a local reservoir that is pretty small and is only about 7' or 8' deep at most. (full disclosure, got a new Helix 5 under the tree and was really itching to use it!!!!) Ice was funky looking with different sections and colors of ice everywhere. Some had separated layers and was no good. Was able to spud my way out on decent 3.5" to 4" ice i found in some sections. Bluegill were willing to bite along with a couple crappie and a nice fat bass. Threw a couple on the ice and were flash frozen in minutes. Brought home some 7.5" bluegill and a crappie...... this lake really needs the smaller fish thinned out. It has begun!!!


----------



## fshnfreak

Thanks for the report Attica l am chomping at the bit to get out. l will be there Friday after l get some new shoes on my truck..lol. l had really good luck there after the sun went down last year on christmas eve. l am hoping to try it out again Friday afternoon.


----------



## AtticaFish

fshnfreak - I have to work till 5:30 and don't get home till 6:00. Shoot me a text if you do head over though and i will see if i can sneak out.


----------



## normd

If ya got enough for a small fish fry, then that’s a good day.


----------



## Gills63

Attica I'm thinking about trying Sunday if you want to get together.


----------



## AtticaFish

Gills63 - Hell yes, i am in for a trip back down to the gold mine. Those black nose crappie and slab gills are in my dreams some nights. haha With it being the holiday weekend just have to figure out what the family plans are. Think i am going to be taking a day or 2 off (maybe 3) the first week of the new year. I got stuck working 2 weekends in a row plus a full week by myself because my biz partner is heading to Texas for the Cotton Bowl and New Years. Not sure what your schedule is like. I will text you once i know more. What color jigs you like? I'll start tying.  If you want to venture North, we can meet up on one of my stomping ground lakes too. I plan on fishing a few times next week!


----------



## fshnfreak

Will do Attica its either gonna be there or i may head up north depending on what time my truck gets done.


----------



## ErieEye

Sitting on 4" here at fostoria reservoir 5. No bites yet. Haven't even seen a fish on the lowrance yet. Lifeless.


----------



## AtticaFish

Better than sitting here at work. Good luck!


----------



## ress

Stopped at reservoir 1 in Findlay after work today. A guy coming off. Said solid 3.5 to 5 inches of ice. Vex was stacked up with fish but could not get them to bite. He was using wax worms and tiny jig. Note; that res had pockets of open water two days ago.


----------



## ErieEye

After 2 hours not 1 bite and never seen anything on the depth finder. The water is crystal clear. I could actually see my jigs 12' down.


----------



## AtticaFish

Not even any action fish finder....... ouch.


----------



## fisher person

anyone know how the ice is on any of the upground reservoirs around Bellevue , Willard or when they might have at least 4 inches?
I'm planning on heading out to E Harbor around in a few ~630am but am looking at hitting different spots thru Mon.


----------



## AtticaFish

I have heard there have been people fishing on Bellevue #4. Believe they said it was around 5" of ice...... but don't take my second hand report as accurate, trust your own eyes. Have not heard anything about Willard yet.


----------



## fisher person

Thanks Attica. Is slow at e. Harbor now. No fish, 2 bites 7-1120, clarity is 1.5 to 2 ft max


----------



## Scum_Frog

Fished EH today for a few hours. Water was murky. Seen more giant shad than ever. Was insane. Was able to ice some gils and a couple good perch. Had three more gils after this pic and called it a day. Camera worked awesome though!


----------



## AtticaFish

You did better than some of the reports i am hearing from EH the past few days. Good job.


----------



## Capt. Crude

Anyone hear about beaver creek res?


----------



## AtticaFish

I saw on Facebook that someone claimed to fish it. There were actually 2 different reports that somewhat contradicted each other. Sorry, 2nd hand report is all i have.


----------



## thistubesforu

Fished there this morning had 5" where I set up fishing was slow.


----------



## Scum_Frog

I wish I had better luck on Beaver for some reason I dont. There and **** scare me though since they dont notify you when they are pumping in and out


----------



## fisher person

Fished bellevue #4 for 3.5 hours. No hits, ice was solid 5 in.
I studded Norwalk( closwst towater plant on opposite end) it went through on 2nd hit, so didnt try there. 14 hours of fishing last 2 days 2 zero fish, yikes


----------



## AtticaFish

Got out on Saturday and got a nice meal. A bunch of big ol' 9" bluegill and a nice perch in the mix. Ice was a solid & clear 4".


----------



## AtticaFish

Got out in the afternoon on Monday near home. The wet snow from overnight and warmer temps had the top pretty sloppy. Easily 2" of water on top the ice. My feet were soaked. I would suggest to keep your spud in hand also. This shallow lake froze strange early on. Decided to change locations and started heading off through the middle of the lake towards the opposite end. Got about 30 yards from my start point and hit my ******* chisel twice in the same spot and busted right through. Rest of the lake has 8"+ ice, but this spot was rotted ice or something. I detoured around the soft spot.

Fishing was slow as it has been so far all winter. I did pop a couple holes that had fish stacked...... too bad they were all of about 5". Lost a decent crappie at the hole and did end up with 3 bluegill to bring home.


----------



## AtticaFish

Was surprised to see a couple small ponds actually had open water this morning on my way to work. Was thinking about trying to head to a reservoir (Raccoon Creek, Bellevue #4, Willard) on Sunday to fish. Would love to hear if anyone gets out and checks ice around the area. I have a feeling some of the bigger reservoirs might have decent ice but edges may be too far gone. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Gills63

I was thinking about going back to the pond tomorrow Attica. Not sure if it's good or not.


----------



## ErieEye

I checked Fostorias reservoir 5 yesterday before the snow started. Everything looked good. The shoreline never opened up. Walked down the boat ramp and could see cracks in the ice that looked to be 4 to 5" thick right off the ramp where it would be thawed the most.


----------



## AtticaFish

Gills63 - Any idea if the edges held up through the warm spell?

ErieEye - Thanks for the report. That gives me some hope for tomorrow.

Forgot to mention..... i got out on the old reservoir here in Attica last Sunday. Ice there was 6" to 8" but i hit an odd soft spot maybe 10 yards off the North shore and 50yd to 75yd away from the West corner. Was spudding my way along and chisel went through pretty easy in 2 hits. It was mostly white ice in that spot. It probably would have held but i detoured around it up close to shore. With the warm up and then snow and blow from the North, that area along the North side might have some drifted snow and be no good.


----------



## thistubesforu

Didn't do any spudding but drove up to look at beaver creek. Had open water at ramp and a little around the edges. Some spots looked solid but like I said I didn't spud anything.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Id assume a lot of the reservoirs edges will suck unfortunately. Group of us headed north tomorrow to michigan for the day to fish. Cant wait!


----------



## whiskerchaser

A Lima res.. Had 3plus at edges and got thicker on way out still drilled thru 7 inches of good ice. Only took an hour before my 2 boys started getting cold. Missed a couple good bites on first drop's. Not much after. Shanty is on way though so no more weather getting best of us. Next on list is flasher of some sort.


----------



## laynhardwood

whiskerchaser said:


> A Lima res.. Had 3plus at edges and got thicker on way out still drilled thru 7 inches of good ice. Only took an hour before my 2 boys started getting cold. Missed a couple good bites on first drop's. Not much after. Shanty is on way though so no more weather getting best of us. Next on list is flasher of some sort.


That sounds awesome! You should get a small buddy heater also. You don’t need a Cadillac flasher to begin with but after having one you won’t fish without one again. Maybe you will find a good deal in the market place, or maybe even give vexilar refurbished a quick peak. After winter, you may find some good deals on flashers.


----------



## whiskerchaser

Already have a heater just fired it up to make sure all was working.. Spring time I'm gonna be looking at purchasing garmin 4 striker and another flasher of some sort.. Hopefully ice stays good clam refuge shanty will be here Thursday.


----------

